
Android Passes iPhone Web Traffic In U.S.  - sinzone
http://twitpic.com/1iw7bn
======
donohoe
Actually, this was disputed. Its based on AdMob and is not a indicator of web
traffic.

------
acro
Its a bit vague, would be nice to know what this is based on.

